# Myvod / Showcase



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 3 R15's. In showcase you know how there is the welcome / intro video for the R15. and then there was CD usa video. will they deleted the old cd usa video and added a new one. ok the problem is only two dvrs recieved it the third dvr one did not. should'nt all 3 get it updated the same.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

it should have also gotten it and yes once the showcase expires it will auto delete


----------



## JimP (Jan 3, 2005)

Is there any way to delete the showcase items? Is there any way to keep from recording the showcase items?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

No to both.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

There are actually Showcase items now? Hmm. I've never looked.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

ApK said:


> There are actually Showcase items now? Hmm. I've never looked.


Yes, there should be a intro video for the R15 and the latest video of CDUSA.
you can not delete they have expiration dates on them, like CDUSA expired the other day than D* added the lastest one.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

tonyc said:


> I have 3 R15's. In showcase you know how there is the welcome / intro video for the R15. and then there was CD usa video. will they deleted the old cd usa video and added a new one. ok the problem is only two dvrs recieved it the third dvr one did not. should'nt all 3 get it updated the same.


finally received cdusa on third R15, funny it took about a week after the other two.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Just an FYI. For those of you with a DirecTiVo that has Tivowebplus installed I just found out where/when the myvod content comes down. If you look at the listings for channel 1010 you'll see that Sunday 9/10 at 5am we get CDUSA episode #34 to replace #33 that is in the showcases right now. 

I'm not at home right now and can't check the guide data on my R15 for channel 1010 to see if it shows up there as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonyc said:


> finally received cdusa on third R15, funny it took about a week after the other two.


I'm betting you got it at 12pm EST today. That's when it was in the data stream for.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Just an FYI. For those of you with a DirecTiVo that has Tivowebplus installed I just found out where/when the myvod content comes down. If you look at the listings for channel 1010 you'll see that Sunday 9/10 at 5am we get CDUSA episode #34 to replace #33 that is in the showcases right now.
> 
> I'm not at home right now and can't check the guide data on my R15 for channel 1010 to see if it shows up there as well.


I've got to ask, I haven't have my HD tivo that long. I thought showcases was where all those commericals come into that cycle everytime you hit the Tivo button. Where are the Showcases at? Are they somewhere else on that screen when you Hit the Tivo button, I assume it must be. I've gotten so use to hitting the Tivo button twice that I don't even look at that screen expect to look at the commerical area.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I've got to ask, I haven't have my HD tivo that long. I thought showcases was where all those commericals come into that cycle everytime you hit the Tivo button. Where are the Showcases at? Are they somewhere else on that screen when you Hit the Tivo button, I assume it must be. I've gotten so use to hitting the Tivo button twice that I don't even look at that screen expect to look at the commerical area.


The showcases we're talking about are on the R15, not one of the DirecTiVo's. I was just able to see the guide data for the showcases on my hacked HR10.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The showcases we're talking about are on the R15, not one of the DirecTiVo's. I was just able to see the guide data for the showcases on my hacked HR10.


Ok, I thought your were saying that the D* Tivo's had them too. Now that make more sense.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My R-10 has different Showcases than my R-15. The R-10 had 4 this morning, two for one of the network channels and two others. I am not home to give specifics. My R-15 only has 2, one CD USA and one for new R-15 users.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Tivo Showcases <> DTV Showcases. Not really sure why they used the same terminology here when they changed pretty much everything else.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Tivo Showcases <> DTV Showcases. Not really sure why they used the same terminology here when they changed pretty much everything else.


Yeah, they should have called it "Hijacked HD space"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Tivo Showcases <> DTV Showcases. Not really sure why they used the same terminology here when they changed pretty much everything else.


Because the word "showcases" wasn't patented by TiVo.


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

Why isn't there a way to stop this automatic recording? I don't want it taking up my hard drive space.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It's not taking up your space. The drive is larger then what you are allowed to use. You have the same 100gb no matter if any showcases exist or not. This is what was promised to you by DTV and it's what our getting. The xtra 60gb is theirs to fill.



jal1975 said:


> Why isn't there a way to stop this automatic recording? I don't want it taking up my hard drive space.


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

ahhhhhh..... ok.... I guess I just don't want there stuff on my VOD. They should remame it DirectTV's VOD if they're going to choose what's on the list. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

The only place it shows up it shouldn't is the quick list portion. Which I think they no know about (hope they fix it soon) outside of that you have to purposely go to that tab to see them. I can't say much about it until they actually put some real content in it that I may actually like. I will hold my thoughts on it till then 



jal1975 said:


> ahhhhhh..... ok.... I guess I just don't want there stuff on my VOD. They should remame it DirectTV's VOD if they're going to choose what's on the list. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

jal1975 said:


> ahhhhhh..... ok.... I guess I just don't want there stuff on my VOD. They should remame it DirectTV's VOD if they're going to choose what's on the list. But hey, that's just me.


One tab is called MyVOD. That's yours.
The other tab is Showcases. That's theirs.

If it shows up in the mini list, it's a problem to be fixed as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> The only place it shows up it shouldn't is the quick list portion. Which I think they no know about (hope they fix it soon) outside of that you have to purposely go to that tab to see them. I can't say much about it until they actually put some real content in it that I may actually like. I will hold my thoughts on it till then


The Way I think D* should fix this problem is to move all of the showcases from the MyVod submenu in the Quick Menu and give them their own submenu.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> The Way I think D* should fix this problem is to move all of the showcases from the MyVod submenu in the Quick Menu and give them their own submenu.


That's not a bad idea. Plus they should group the Quickmenu MYVOD in some sort of logical order not the random way it is not. Alpha or most recently recorded would be good.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

How about adding the ability to turn off showcases in your preferences at the website?

...and reclaim the extra diskspace for yourself!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Technically you can't REclaim something you never had CLAIM to in the first place, but that notwithstanding, I'd like that too, of course.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> ...and reclaim the extra diskspace for yourself!


I would vote for this.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would really like to see us able to opt out of certain downloads. I just checked and there is some NFL crap in there. To me, that is unwanted SPAM! I am not a sports fan and I don't want that stuff forced on me. I don't care that I don't have to watch it, I don't care that it is in space that I can't utillize, I don't care about any of that. It is the principle that this is my home and I don't want content I didn't ask for. 

And according to the log, it won't disappear until February of next year! At the very least, allow us to delete it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Poll from back in April: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55813


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> The only place it shows up it shouldn't is the quick list portion. Which I think they no know about (hope they fix it soon) outside of that you have to purposely go to that tab to see them. I can't say much about it until they actually put some real content in it that I may actually like. I will hold my thoughts on it till then


NFL Blitz appeared on showcase, I would say that's moving towards real content.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

monkcee said:


> NFL Blitz appeared on showcase, I would say that's moving towards real content.


I havent touched the DVR all week, out of town on business and the connection from my hotel is bad so my Slingbox doesn't work real well. Will have to check it out tonight.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> I would really like to see us able to opt out of certain downloads...... I am not a sports fan and I don't want that stuff forced on me.


I feel the same way. I'm not into sports either. Really wish they could make it more personalized for my famliy.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> It is the principle that this is my home and I don't want content I didn't ask for.


Hasn't anyone here ever seen or used VOD from any other provider ?   Jeese all this and just a week or two ago people where complaining, myself included, that there were no Showcases.

This is how it works from *EVERY* VOD provider. You don't handpick what you get, you cant delete shows, you cant pick and choose what you get, etc... DirecTV is no different and this is how VOD is.

You look at the shows you think you will enjoy and don't look at the ones you don't. I can't see why this is such a big deal. If you dont want any Showcases dont look at the Showcases tab. They dont effect anything you record or your disk space.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Hasn't anyone here ever seen or used VOD from any other provider ?   Jeese all this and just a week or two ago people where complaining, myself included, that there were no Showcases.
> 
> This is how it works from *EVERY* VOD provider. You don't handpick what you get, you cant delete shows, you cant pick and choose what you get, etc... DirecTV is no different and this is how VOD is.
> 
> You look at the shows you think you will enjoy and don't look at the ones you don't. I can't see why this is such a big deal. If you dont want any Showcases dont look at the Showcases tab. They dont effect anything you record or your disk space.


This is all new to me. I have NEVER had this service before. You think I'm making too big a deal about this. Fine, that's YOUR opinion. I don't think it's right to send down content I don't want, I don't care WHERE it is in the DVR. I KNOW it doesn't affect my space on the drive. What if they started sending down religious or home shopping content? Would THAT make a difference for you?

Yes, it is my choice not to watch it, but it is still SPAM as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> I don't think it's right to send down content I don't want,


I apologize if my post came off the wrong way.

Let me ask you this: 
Do you watch every channel that DirecTV offers or are there some you dont watch at all ?

Whats the difference ?

They could put up "anything" they want on VOD and if I like it I will watch and if I dont like it I wont.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I apologize if my post came off the wrong way.
> 
> Let me ask you this:
> Do you watch every channel that DirecTV offers or are there some you dont watch at all ?
> ...


No, I don't watch every channel they offer. But the difference is that I can customize the guide to show ONLY those channels I am interested in. Example, out of 522 channels available (according to the guide setup), I only have 159 selected in my custom guide.

I didn't want to stir up a debate here, but the bottom line is, if they are going to send content down BEYOND what is normally available to anyone through the normal channels, then we should be able to decide what we want or don't want. After all, isn't it Video-On-Demand? Well, my definition of that is video I want on demand, not what they THINK I want.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok looks like we might get VOD in our show cases. There is another theard in the HR20 forum where this was posted. http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/pres/SlidesInvestorDay22206.pdf. Take a look at page 36 and the MY QUE (this stuff is suppose to be out in 2007 maybe on the R15's and R20's). Also look at 54 and 60.


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bobman said:


> If you dont want any Showcases dont look at the Showcases tab. They dont effect anything you record or your disk space.


Is there someway to get it out of the quick menu so I don't have to see it while looking for programs that I recorded? Or is that what is supposed to be fixed?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

jal1975 said:


> Or is that what is supposed to be fixed?


That is what Earl forwarded to DirecTV and suggested changing. If they do it or not no one is sure.

Just use the List button to go directly to the VOD in the mean time.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

VOD simply means whats avaiable is there for you to watch it 24/7 not on a set schedule. Thats how it is with every provider, with Tivo that includes advertising and I wouldn't be surprised if thats the same with every provider. In the end it is what it is, if you don't want it simply don't ever go to that screen, the 60 gb it can take is DTVs not ours even though many people would like it to be (can't say I disagree or agree).

Nothing is perfect and DTV can't make everyone happy but i'm sure many people will like this feature and some users such as yourself will hate it. Yes I agree it would be nice to be able to tell it what to get, and in my mind would actually make them more money as people would probably buy many things like movies and such if it fit exactly what they wanted.



sheridan1952 said:


> No, I don't watch every channel they offer. But the difference is that I can customize the guide to show ONLY those channels I am interested in. Example, out of 522 channels available (according to the guide setup), I only have 159 selected in my custom guide.
> 
> I didn't want to stir up a debate here, but the bottom line is, if they are going to send content down BEYOND what is normally available to anyone through the normal channels, then we should be able to decide what we want or don't want. After all, isn't it Video-On-Demand? Well, my definition of that is video I want on demand, not what they THINK I want.


----------

